# Summertime



## birdman080 (Feb 25, 2017)

Living in the midwest, we get pretty warm and humid summers at times.  Has anyone ever cold smoked in the summer?  If so, how would you do it successfully?


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 25, 2017)

Same weather scenario as Ontario. I use 2 liter empty soda bottles filled with water and frozen. Place on the top shelf to the sides. Cold air down, hot air up, hot air balloon theory 101. Place meat/fish below but not directly below as condensate may form and drip. Most importantly use a smoke generator NOT the smokers heat source to generate smoke. I use an A-MAZE-N tube in my propane smoker, no heat just smoke. Depending on the length of smoke and environmental conditions, you may need to replace the ice bottles occasionally.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

It depends on what it is your cold smoking.

If it's 90 out & you want to smoke some cheese, forget it.

But I have cold smoked bacon in the summer.

For bacon if the smoker temp creeps up to 100 or so it won't hurt it.

Bacon yes, cheese no, lox maybe!

Al


----------



## donr (Mar 6, 2017)

I normally cold smoke at night, then let it rest in the refrigerator during the day.  Then repeat.

I haven't tried the homebrew trick of wrapping the smoker in wet towels yet.  That may work too.

Don


----------

